# Show us your watch!



## Crandoggler (2 Oct 2015)

Looking at buying a Bulova soon and was interested to see what watches other people have. 

So, sadly I don't have a photo of mine yet, but I'm sure you do! 

Show me what you've got!


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Oct 2015)

It's not a watch, it's a 'timepiece', you don't 'show' it, or 'wear' it, you give it 'wrist time'. Those aren't 'dials' they are 'complication'. Don't you dare come in here with anything less than a Patek Philippe Tourbillon Sky moon, or else.






855,741 of your finest pounds.


----------



## Crandoggler (2 Oct 2015)

It's a beautiful thing though isn't it!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (2 Oct 2015)

I have a Seiko Automatic, the 200m version. Not so expensive but I quite like the style.

Just noticed it says "Add tags" above your original post. Quite appropriate!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (2 Oct 2015)

I have one of these as my everyday watch, I like it


----------



## Crandoggler (2 Oct 2015)

Very nice. This is the watch I'm pining after at the moment!


----------



## HertzvanRental (2 Oct 2015)

There you go!! £10.00 the lot!!


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2015)

Functional and as near indestructible as possible is necessary for a manly type like me, so I wear...








The Traser is interesting. It's not a traditional luminous watch, but the glow in the dark bits are radioactive and give constant illumination regardless of how much lighthouse been exposed to. The case is a carbon/aramid fibre job, so is pleasantly strong and light.


----------



## Crandoggler (2 Oct 2015)

Tritium gas by any chance? I think Nite sell some similar watches with the same beta radiation in them.


----------



## Drago (2 Oct 2015)

Yes, that sounds about right. Tiny capsules of the gas.


----------



## Cubist (3 Oct 2015)

1967 Omega Constellation Chronometer. Dad bought it in 1970 when his mum died, and I inherited it from him.

Weekend watch: (stock photo, not my actual watch Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm:


----------



## sackville d (4 Oct 2015)

Bought one of these, Steinhart Ocean One Vintage to mark Mums passing earlier in the year. Not my watch but a much better image than I could conjure up,
metal strap off ,leather nato on.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Oct 2015)

I thought it said taser at first


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Oct 2015)

Suunto X-lander for me. Ali and Carbon fibre loveliness


----------



## Mrs M (4 Oct 2015)

I don't have any posh watches as I tend to accidentally break them.
Mr M bought me this contraption (not exactly what I wanted) for my last birthday.
Upside it it's virtually indestructible and so gigantic I won't lose it.


----------



## winjim (4 Oct 2015)

Genuine Chinese waving Chairman Mao watch, bought for me as a gift by my colleague, holidaying in the People's Republic.


----------



## blazed (4 Oct 2015)

Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.

The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.


----------



## Trembler49 (4 Oct 2015)

blazed said:


> Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.
> 
> The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.



That is a bit unfair, like saying why have more than one bike!


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Oct 2015)

blazed said:


> Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.
> 
> The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.



You're all flowers and sunshine this morning!

Not a Rugby fan are you?


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Oct 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> It's not a watch, it's a 'timepiece', you don't 'show' it, or 'wear' it, you give it 'wrist time'. Those aren't 'dials' they are 'complication'.



I've got a couple of friends like that, though they keep it to themselves until asked.

I've been procrastinating over a new Seamaster for some time, nearly pulled the trigger on my birthday...but didn't.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Oct 2015)

winjim said:


> Genuine Chinese waving Chairman Mao watch, bought for me as a gift by my colleague, holidaying in the People's Republic.
> View attachment 105696



Genuine, heh, where would a fake be made?


----------



## Crandoggler (4 Oct 2015)

blazed said:


> Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.
> 
> The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.



Cheers mate. Jog on you muppet.


----------



## Drago (4 Oct 2015)

blazed said:


> Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.
> 
> The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.



Some retorts.

A watch is a lot easier to have about one's person than a phone. 

A watch won't ring and force you to speak to someone about inconsequential rubbish.

If you're a conspiracy freak you'll find watch much harder for the fascist Westminster elite ( (c) Alex Salmond) to track you.

As long as they're not pink with pictures of that Justin Beaver bloke I don't care what they look like.

My watches were cheap. The Traser nearly 200 sheets the Casio 100. Brilliant when you consider the Traser is liable to give lifetime of service, and the Casio at least a decade.

And the Navy SEALs are issued Traser watches, so instant kudos down the Brithish Legion.


----------



## Hover Fly (4 Oct 2015)

I have two watches, one showing the home time zone and the other showing work time zone.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2015)

Here's mine, it's a rare Casio. Also as far as I'm aware the pattern of paint splashes is unique


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Oct 2015)

I'm not keen on all GShocks but picked this as pretty close to the model Tom Cruise wore in MI.






And I was curious with the other standard in the watch community, the seiko V:


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2015)

I haven't worn a watch for about three years. I know this thread isn't about wearing watches but i just thought i'd mention it. The last watch i had was so complicated i could find everything but the actual time on it.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Oct 2015)

I used to be ruled by my watch and it wasn't making me happy. Twenty nine years ago, I took it off one night and didn't put it back on in the morning. It was strangely liberating. I did buy a (probably fake) Swiss Railway watch on Ebay ten years ago. I wore it for a couple of months and then gave it to my wife when her own watch packed up. It's really easy to live without one. Much as I admire some of the beautiful engineering, it seems a bit daft to me to drop many grand on a timepiece that doesn't keep time any better than a three quid jobbie from Argos. BTW, I don't spend much time in the water below 12 fathoms. Why would I need that feature?


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Oct 2015)

A Seiko 5 for me with a white face, I've had one for several years it's not the best of time keepers as it loses about 2 minutes in 2 to 3 days but it's not expensive to buy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Illaveago (5 Oct 2015)

I used to collect watches preferably mechanical although I do have a few quartz watches. Here are a couple. I had never heard of Juvenia before and as it was a chronograph I thought I would bid on it. I think it dates from the 40's or early 50's. The Tissot is a quartz watch and dates from the 70's.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Oct 2015)

blazed said:


> Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.
> 
> The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.



You are of course entitled to your opinion but I'm quite certain there isn't anyone on the entire internet interested in it.


----------



## grayrider (13 Oct 2015)

Well I sort of fancy one of those Swiss Railway ones - look like they'd be very clear.. but can't justify replacing a watch that's still ticking away after getting on for 20 years of faithful service (Sekonda Titanium since you ask).
Anyway, interesting thread, think I'd best put a watch on it...
(sorry!)


----------



## Crandoggler (13 Oct 2015)

Well, my Bulova arrived and I just can't get on with it. Looks like I'm going to have to return it!


----------



## Andywinds (16 Oct 2015)

Are there people out there that would actually purchase these nasty things?



Racing roadkill said:


> It's not a watch, it's a 'timepiece', you don't 'show' it, or 'wear' it, you give it 'wrist time'. Those aren't 'dials' they are 'complication'. Don't you dare come in here with anything less than a Patek Philippe Tourbillon Sky moon, or else.
> View attachment 105549
> 
> 
> 855,741 of your finest pounds.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

If you want a proper watch, you want one of these, a Roger W Smith watch.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> If you want a proper watch, you want one of these, a Roger W Smith watch.


Yup. Lovely watches. The watches I collect are all face analogue ones. Except for my Pebble that is.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2015)

Andywinds said:


> Are there people out there that would actually purchase these nasty things?


Yes. Me...if I had the money. They are stunning.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Yup. Lovely watches. The watches I collect are all face analogue ones. Except for my Pebble that is.



I doubt if I will ever be able to afford a RWS so I have to make do with this old tat.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> I doubt if I will ever be able to afford a RWS so I have to make do with this old tat.


To square for me 
I'm a round faced type of guy.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> To square for me
> I'm a round faced type of guy.



Ow well, I have one of these too that might be more to your taste sir.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> Ow well, I have one of these too that might be more to your taste sir.


With a metal strap..yup..


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> With a metal strap..yup..



Metal Strap! Bah! Only pretend pilots and drivers of Toyota Hilux's wear metal straps!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Oct 2015)

I have a few, none of any great value and I wear them if I remember.

My day to day is a Rotary divers style watch, solid, reliable, takes a knock well enough when biking and if it breaks, its not cost me the earth, oh and I do use the bezel for timing stuff.





My really sentimental value one is a Tissot that my dad bought himself to celebrate my (firstborn) birth. I inherited it from him when he died, had its mechanism properly cleaned and serviced and I wear it quite regularly when I'm car or desk bound as I would be devastated to lose or ruin it.

I toyed with the idea of collecting Swatch's and have a few but never had the consistent money or dedication to do it properly.


----------



## JMAG (16 Oct 2015)

I like it. I wear it.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Oct 2015)

Swatch s/s self winding
Love it but it does gain time


----------



## Cubist (16 Oct 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Well, my Bulova arrived and I just can't get on with it. Looks like I'm going to have to return it!


Which model, and what was wrong with it?


----------



## Cubist (16 Oct 2015)

I have a hankering for one of these: No reason other than I love the way it looks.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Oct 2015)

I picked this up at an auction. I doubt it's worth much, but it doesn't half keep time well, it never seems to lose or gain any.


----------



## Andywinds (16 Oct 2015)

You're not into rolex or breitling then?



ianrauk said:


> Yes. Me...if I had the money. They are stunning.


----------



## Cubist (16 Oct 2015)

Call me picky, but the overblown gaudy Rolex monstrosities of the 'slebs and drug dealers has kind of put me off. I like understated quality, so Omega fits the bill for me. Even then, I struggle to like the complexity of chronographs and divers' watches, and anyway I have a functional quartz diver from when I used to dive. Dad's Constellation is my everyday watch, it's a certified chronometer movement and is gold cap, so I not only feel a huge connection to it, but it's also a lovely watch. It needs servicing every so often, but I have it done at a local independent watchmaker every few years. 

I've seen a couple of Breitlings I like and am considering one as a retirement present to myself.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (16 Oct 2015)

Cheap and cheerful but also pretty nice


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Oct 2015)

Andywinds said:


> You're not into rolex or breitling then?



My brother has a Brietling but then he has delusions to pikeydom and drives a Toyota Hilux.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Oct 2015)

Andywinds said:


> You're not into rolex or breitling then?


Rolex no, Breitlng, yes. I have one.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2015)

I have a Seamaster Chronometer. Bought it about 15 years ago, it is now well used and a bit beaten up but still does what it is supposed to.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2015)

Here are two of my vintage watches, a rolled gold Bulova President i'm not sure of it's age possibly 60's, and a 1940's Modina skeleton watch.


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Oct 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> I have a Seamaster Chronometer. Bought it about 15 years ago, it is now well used and a bit beaten up but still does what it is supposed to.
> View attachment 107158



Mmm. I still can't quite pull the trigger, the planet oceans appeal more but sit really proud. The classic seamaster sits a lot nicer but I'm not sure...

Do you get it regularly serviced? Is it a daily wearer?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Oct 2015)

Illaveago said:


> Here are two of my vintage watches, a rolled gold Bulova President i'm not sure of it's age possibly 60's, and a 1940's Modina skeleton watch.
> View attachment 107227



If your Bulova is rolled gold i think it should have a hallmark on it, if it does that will have a date stamp, which you'll be able look up on the web. Also if it's been serviced at anytime watchmakers repairers often scratch on the inside of the plate or inside back of the case the date of when the work was done.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Oct 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Mmm. I still can't quite pull the trigger, the planet oceans appeal more but sit really proud. The classic seamaster sits a lot nicer but I'm not sure...
> 
> Do you get it regularly serviced? Is it a daily wearer?


Had it serviced once. I have a couple of clients who are Jewellers including an Omega dealer and they said if it is keeping good time don't bother servicing it. 
It is worn every day. The only thing I have had done is had the bracelet pins replaced last year as one had failed and I was advised to get the lot done.


----------



## Hyslop (17 Oct 2015)

Big Dave laaa said:


> View attachment 107130
> 
> Cheap and cheerful but also pretty nice


+1,one of my favourite watches.Alas,it has stopped working recently and an estimate of work required came in around £300,so you can imagine,I am considering just how much I like it !


----------



## Illaveago (17 Oct 2015)

It


CarlP said:


> If your Bulova is rolled gold i think it should have a hallmark on it, if it does that will have a date stamp, which you'll be able look up on the web. Also if it's been serviced at anytime watchmakers repairers often scratch on the inside of the plate or inside back of the case the date of when the work was done.


 Thank you for your information, the watch is stamped on the back rolled gold, there is also a serial number. I did find a site on the web which said that you can find the date from that number but it has been a while now and I have forgotten it. I would have thought that having a sub second hand would date it to late 60's at the latest.


----------



## AM1 (18 Oct 2015)

Here's my bit of watch porn, goes everywhere with me!


----------



## Spoked Wheels (20 Oct 2015)

My everyday watch and favourite one for the last 15 years.... a Seiko

Then is one for special occasions

I have a Tissot too that I can't find ATM...


----------



## Spoked Wheels (20 Oct 2015)

It most certainly is.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Oct 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> It most certainly is.



You must be a billiontymilliontyair.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Oct 2015)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I have one of these as my everyday watch, I like it



You've not taken the tag off yet?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (20 Oct 2015)

Hang on... It needs tapping....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Oct 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> You've not taken the tag off yet?



Not the actual picture


----------



## mustang1 (20 Oct 2015)

This is my fault driver for weekdays only when I use the bike and only during summer.

Why just summer? Because it has one of those systems that auto adjusts the time depending on time zone and whether you're in GMT or DST. The only thing is I switched that option off and can't recall how I done that, hence it only tells the correct time when it's DST. 

To fix this problem, instead of downloading instructions, I bought another Casio g shock watch. Good eh?


----------



## Spoked Wheels (20 Oct 2015)

CarlP said:


> You must be a billiontymilliontyair.



Not me but the uncle that left it to me was


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Oct 2015)

The pocket watch and match case belonged to my grandad.
The Rotary belonged to my dad.

I'm the youngest of 5. When I was a few months old I spent several months in hospital. Drs orders was that I could only have natural yoghurt for my food (not sure why)
Apparently this had to be bought by my parents. Things were tight with 5 kids and my dad had to work overtime, on top of the overtime he was doing as natural yoghurt was expensive.
Anyway, once I was mended and things were on a more solid financial footing my mum bought my dad the watch as a thank you.
On the night before his funeral I was penning his eulogy and my mum gave them to me. I wore the wrist watch as I read out the eulogy in the church.
It still has, and always will have my dads leather strap on it. I like the idea of his skanky old sweat on it for some reason!

I wear it on posh occasions (which is hardly ever). It's one of those things that aren't worth much, but I wouldn't swap them for anything.


*edit- I'll take a better pic in daylight!


----------



## littlee (22 Oct 2015)

This is my 15 year old (ish) Oris something. Still like it though


----------



## AM1 (22 Oct 2015)

mustang1 said:


> This is my fault driver for weekdays only when I use the bike and only during summer.
> 
> Why just summer? Because it has one of those systems that auto adjusts the time depending on time zone and whether you're in GMT or DST. The only thing is I switched that option off and can't recall how I done that, hence it only tells the correct time when it's DST.
> 
> To fix this problem, instead of downloading instructions, I bought another Casio g shock watch. Good eh?



Great to see another G Shock connoisseur on the forum, I love them TBH


----------



## addictfreak (22 Oct 2015)

I'm lucky enough to own two nice watches (IMHO). My wife bought the Tag as a 50th birthday pressie, and the Gucci was bought for me by my colleagues on my retirement. Only jewellery that I wear apart from my wedding ring.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (22 Oct 2015)

addictfreak said:


> View attachment 107718
> I'm lucky enough to two nice watches (IMHO). My wife bought the Tag as a 50th birthday pressie, and the Gucci was bought for me by my colleagues on my retirement. Only jewellery that I wear apart from my wedding ring.
> View attachment 107717


Don't like Tags as a general rule but that's really nice and understated.


----------



## Tojo (6 Nov 2015)

Had a bit of a hard life being used for what it was made for but tough as they come......!


----------



## Poacher (6 Nov 2015)

Only a humble Seiko Kinetic, but it pulls the birds; check the great tit here




!


----------



## Poacher (7 Nov 2015)

[QUOTE 3992451, member: 9609"]how have you got t to do that ? the great tit
[/QUOTE]
It's all about providing a nutritious, readily available and exclusive food source when they need it most; live mealworms in May are irresistible, and the great tits were bolder than any other parents, so they ruled the roost, as it were. Just needed some patience getting them accustomed to my presence nearby when presenting food in a small pot, approaching closer while crouching down, before holding the pot, then dispensing with it and offering food in my hand on the wall from which they were used to feeding, then moving away from the wall. Eventually they were almost too confident; the male in particular took to disembowelling the mealworms and wiping the guts on my hand before flying off to feed his young 'uns. More pics on an old thread here.

PS Not a patch on your excellent pictures of truly wild creatures!


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Nov 2015)

An appropriate "action" shot with Spectre being released...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2015)

My current selection


----------



## jay clock (7 Nov 2015)

cheap and cheerful. also got a James Bond Omega but never wear it


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Nov 2015)

jay clock said:


> cheap and cheerful. also got a James Bond Omega but never wear it


I've been umming and arring about a Timex Ironman. As usual, I can't pull the trigger no matter the price.

Well done to you!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2015)

Definitely nothing fancy as a 'day to day' watch (can't wear one at work; NHS)
Timex Marathon
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Timex-Ironm...46933322&sr=8-1&keywords=timex+watch+marathon

Pluses, for me;
- 24 hour display
- hourly chime ('beep')
- Stopwatch
- Seemingly very mud-proof
- twin time-zone (was handy when in Florida, back in 2012)
- Accurate, even after 5 years, still 'on the dot' for the Radio 4 pips, when checking time (analogue signal, not the delayed digital)
- Sub £20 purchase price, when bought








I also have a Citizen(?) stainless steel watch, for smart occasions


----------



## Sharky (8 Nov 2015)

As I spent my youth in Prescot, I have a yearning to get a Prescot watch from the Lancashire watch company, now defunct. The watches have some reputation, but I've never been close to one.

Anybody got one, don't mean for sale, just to know what they are like.


----------



## gds58 (19 Nov 2015)

blazed said:


> Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.
> 
> The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.


Dick!


----------



## User19783 (20 Nov 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^

This is just one of many G Shock watches I own,
Yes it's a cheap watch, but it tells me more than the time. 
IMO it looks and feels great, and i am proud to show it off,


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (20 Nov 2015)

This is my everyday watch, a relic wet which I believe is a sister company to Fossil. Bought in America when I was 15, well worn and not particularly expensive but holds more sentimental value than some of my other watches which usually makes it my go to watch.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Nov 2015)

User19783 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> This is just one of many G Shock watches I own,
> Yes it's a cheap watch, but it tells me more than the time.
> ...



Ah - the good old G7710. I wear mine every day and it is the best watch I have ever owned. It is very battered these days but has travelled the mountains of England, Scotland, Wales and the Swiss/French Alps. Light, accurate, indestructible and works at low temp's.

Absolutely faultless and a whole heap of very usable functions.

FWIW I have had Omega 'Moon Watch', 'James Bond' watch, Planet Ocean and Titanium Chrono (really nice light watch), Rolex GMT Master 2, Sea Dweller and Explorer 2 and Breitling Superocean, Blackbird, Avenger and B1 plus a few TAG's I can't remember the model designations of and this little Casio trumps the lot imo.

I also have a Casio GW2000 which is radio sync'ed nightly and is by far the most accurate watch I have ever owned and is solar powered to boot - for £160 it is a belter.


----------



## Crandoggler (8 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> An appropriate "action" shot with Spectre being released...
> 
> View attachment 109348


What is this?


----------



## Sbudge (8 Dec 2015)




----------



## Sbudge (8 Dec 2015)

And the other side


----------



## Tin Pot (8 Dec 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> What is this?



Seiko V with a "bond" NATO strap - Bond uses the strap in Spectre, I can't recall when it was first used in the series but not often.

Or, it's me lake swimming, training for the Hever Castle triathlon.

Depending on what the question was


----------



## Crandoggler (8 Dec 2015)

No, no.. I was on about the watch. I like it! Very rugged. I want one.


----------



## Crandoggler (8 Dec 2015)

Oh man. I've just seen the divers variant also. You bastard. I need to save money.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Dec 2015)

This is what I wear when I'm out on the bike. It does the job and I'd break anything more expensive.





Had several Casio G-Shock watches prior to this - the watch part is near indestructible, but the straps consistently failed within a few months of the guarantee expiring and the cost of a replacement makes buying a new watch a sensible option.


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2015)

Garmin swim, for me as it can count the lengths better than I can, also extremely comfortable to wear.


----------



## Salar (9 Dec 2015)

[/URL]

D&G Sandpiper and Longines Presence Quartz





Vintage Square face Seiko 5 awaiting original Seiko strap.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2015)

Salar said:


> [/URL]
> 
> D&G Sandpiper and Longines Presence Quartz
> 
> ...




That Longines is lovely.


----------



## Salar (9 Dec 2015)

Thanks Ian,the Longines was my fathers retirement watch, which I inherited.


----------



## RegG (9 Dec 2015)

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic - niceeeee!


----------



## Tin Pot (9 Dec 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> No, no.. I was on about the watch. I like it! Very rugged. I want one.



Great automatic timepieces and cheap as chips!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seiko-Automatic-Analogue-Display-SNK809K2/dp/B002SSUQFG

Apparently people get hooked on them and end up with huge collections.

I bought the strap seperately at monkeyswag


----------



## yadder (10 Dec 2015)

Wow wow wow!! That my lovely topic. That part of my collection. Winter i repair watch


----------



## Shadow (11 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> That Longines is lovely.


My exact same thought.


----------



## Shadow (11 Dec 2015)

Salar said:


> Thanks Ian,the Longines was my fathers retirement watch, which I inherited.


That's cool Salar. Keep it in the family by passing to the next generation.


----------



## Illaveago (16 Dec 2015)

Here are Three of my Smith's Deluxe watches showing different degrees of wear. They should all be gold plated.








The centre one is my latest I got at an auction, it is waterproof with a snap on back.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Dec 2015)

Whilst going through the rest of the watches that I bought at the auction,I discovered this one lying in the bottom.
Jaquet- Droz Who? I thought, never heard of it. I searched it on the internet, Oh dear!
My first thoughts were that it was real and then they changed to it's probably a dear copy.
Now I am back to thinking that it is genuine. The style of case points to a 70's model and is made of stainless steel.
The hands and the position indicators show signs of age. I managed to take the back off and found that it has an ETA 2789 movement. I discovered that these were made from 1969 to 1976 so would fit with the style of watch.
The watch does have a problem although it winds and the automatic works it is only the second hand that moves, so something is out of mesh or slipping.


----------



## ayceejay (17 Dec 2015)

My son had a Swiss Navy watch it said waterproof to 50m on the back. He left it on in the shower once and water got in.
He took it back to the shop and pointed out what it said about the depth of water. The guy, with straight face said, "I am
sorry sir, that is not the depth but the distance from shore."


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2015)

ayceejay said:


> My son had a Swiss Navy watch it said waterproof to 50m on the back. He left it on in the shower once and water got in.
> He took it back to the shop and pointed out what it said about the depth of water. The guy, with straight face said, "I am
> sorry sir, that is not the depth but the distance from shore."


arf! ISTR reading on Watchuseek that 50m is splashproof, pretty much. I think the consensus was that 100m or 200m is what you want if you're not taking it off to wash &c.

Also, with Switzerland being landlocked...


----------



## Illaveago (13 Jan 2016)

I was sorting through the watches that I bought at the auction and came across this one. It is a nice little 1930's Cyma Tavannes, chrome plated which has got some pitting. It still runs and keeps good time.


----------



## yadder (16 Jan 2016)

Sbudge said:


> And the other side
> View attachment 112177


Amazing watch. And lange &sonne too. Love Deuthe watch.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Jan 2016)

I found this Corvette watch in a charity shop yesterday for £ 1.99. I have since cleaned it up externally, wound it up and it is keeping time with Lorus quartz watch.


----------



## yadder (28 Jan 2016)

Rocket soviet watch with twice calendar. recently restored


----------



## SimonJKH (31 Jan 2016)

Big Dave laaa said:


> View attachment 107130
> 
> Cheap and cheerful but also pretty nice



SKX007. I love mine. I wear it every day, whether cycling, at work, on the beach. I don't know what they make the glass from but I still can't find a scratch in it, and lume can still light up a room in an emergency


----------



## steve50 (7 Feb 2016)

I wanted a good waterproof watch so picked this up on ebay for the princely sum of eight gbp.


My other watch which I rarely wear but won't part with as it has sentimental value.
￼


----------



## sanddancer (8 Feb 2016)

£7 delived through ebay.
its got a light so i can see the time when cycling to work  
i have a Mudu watch (smugglers watch as they were known In the 60's  )
a few old sekonda watches. A nice old accurist amongst others.

I'm too tight to buy an expensive watch especially when they all tell the time


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2016)

I dug this out of the drawer recently.






It's a Tegrov, Swiss made 17 jewels 'Alarm Deluxe' . You can set the red hand (seen here at 6) at any time you want the alarm to go off and it buzzes. You have to wind it up of course.

My mother bought me this watch either for my birthday or Christmas 1972, from the next door neighbour's Freemans catalogue.

The watch still works and I've started wearing it again.


----------



## hondated (21 Feb 2016)

Freeman Catalogue my mum loved them. I am glad she never got to won a credit card. Enough said I think.
Great to think you think of your mum every time you look at it. I hope she is still with us.


----------



## Stu Smith (21 Feb 2016)

And mine is....


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Feb 2016)

hondated said:


> Freeman Catalogue my mum loved them. I am glad she never got to won a credit card. Enough said I think.
> Great to think you think of your mum every time you look at it. I hope she is still with us.



Alas not, she died 34 years ago.


----------



## Dan Ferris (23 Feb 2016)

Not my photos but my watches

Trusty g-shock





Christopher Ward C3 Malvern





Breitling Colt


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2016)

@Dan Ferris
I love the Christoper Ward

I also have a Breitling Colt but with a silver metal strap and black face. Lovely watch.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Feb 2016)

@Dan Ferris I've never seen the Christopher Ward watches before, I've just been on the website to have a butchers, very nice looking kettles I must say.


----------



## Dan Ferris (23 Feb 2016)

@ianrauk thank you  The C.Ward is a lovely looking piece for the money. I love Breitling, a few people said to not go with them for the 'bling' but i think the Colt is fantastic. Being COSC as well it keeps fantastic time. How do you find the metal strap? I went for the brown leather but i have considering buying the metal strap but i have quite small wrists and not sure if it would be to chunky.

@CarlP They have some great offers on. The forum favourite is the C60 which is a lot of watch for the money. They also do a great 60 day return service so i have ordered more than one before if i couldnt make my mind up and then they take the others back with no questions asked.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Feb 2016)

Dan Ferris said:


> How do you find the metal strap?



I much prefer metal straps for my watches and the one on my Brietling has held up very well for a 12 year old watch. It's still looks very nice with only a couple of scratches. Helped by the fact that it's not my day to day watch.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (23 Feb 2016)

ianrauk said:


> I much prefer metal straps for my watches and the one on my Brietling has held up very well for a 12 year old watch. It's still looks very nice with only a couple of scratches. Helped by the fact that it's not my day to day watch.



My wife has a Breitling Lady Wings with gold rider tabs and gold/stainless bracelet.

She also had a beautiful custom made padded black leather strap made by this outfit:

http://www.abp-paris.com/abpw/watch_straps_index.php

Quite expensive but absolutely spot on - she bought the clasp direct from Brietling (not cheap) and sent it off to them to incorporate into the strap. Great service.

I used to have a B1 which was lovely - if I could be bothered with pricey watches anymore the Avenger Blackbird would be on my shortlist for sure:

http://www.blessthisstuff.com/stuff/wear/watches/breitling-avenger-blackbird/


----------



## Goggs (3 Aug 2016)

I like functional design. Plus, my eyes are so bad close up it needs to be simple. Here's my Mondaine..


----------



## gelfy666 (6 Aug 2016)

Love my watch, but its just abit heavy........... would love a real one.


----------



## AM1 (6 Aug 2016)

Nothing fancy but I love my G Shocks


----------



## User19783 (6 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 138116
> Nothing fancy but I love my G Shocks



The Gulfman one of my favorite watches.


----------



## User19783 (6 Aug 2016)




----------



## Roadrider48 (6 Aug 2016)

I don't wear a watch that much, but have an Apple Watch for when I do.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Aug 2016)

Goggs said:


> I like functional design. Plus, my eyes are so bad close up it needs to be simple. Here's my Mondaine..



The out of line date numbers would do my head in.


----------



## Goggs (7 Aug 2016)

SpokeyDokey said:


> The out of line date numbers would do my head in.



I hear you but they're not normally like that. It looks perfect right now, apart from it's ridiculous-o'clock obviously. I did change the strap to the red version though. Looks way better.


----------



## Dark46 (24 Sep 2016)

I love watches and they are for wearing. Whats the point of not using it and licking I away. ?
I've followed F1 for over 35 years so for me there has to be only one make for me. Luckily I got one for my 40th 12 years ago. It only comes off for a new battery which has happened twice and a service. Its a Kirium F1 and the buttons are the shape of the 2003 Renault F1 air box.


----------



## r04DiE (24 Sep 2016)

Here's mine.


----------



## Mark Grant (24 Sep 2016)

I bought a Tissot 2016 Tour de France watch a couple of months ago.


----------



## Yazzoo (28 Sep 2016)

Ooh I do like watches! Hard things to photograph though!

This is my everyday watch, I also have a Garmin FR235 for running etc


----------



## Cubist (17 Nov 2016)

I seem to remember upthread I said I might treat myself to a Breitling as a retirement present to myself? 
Nah!


----------



## cyberknight (17 Nov 2016)




----------



## MarquisMatsugae (17 Nov 2016)

blazed said:


> Everyone has the time on their phones, why bother with a watch? Unless it's expensive in which case it can be worn as a fashion accessory.
> 
> The watches in this thread look cheap and tacky.



You're shitting me right?


----------



## marknotgeorge (27 Nov 2016)

Here's my Casio calculator watch. Not original 80s (I got it in 2012-ish), but my bit of retro geekery.





Yes, it's on my right wrist. I'm left-handed.


----------



## Goggs (28 Nov 2016)

I'm also a Leftie but wouldn't dream of wearing a watch on the wrong wrist. Even with a calculator.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Nov 2016)

Leftie here.
Left wrist always.

Nice bit of retro incidently on the Casio.


----------



## subaqua (28 Nov 2016)

this is what mine looked like brand new. it is a little bit more worn than this now having done a lot of dives with me. 

Citizen C900 if anybody wants to look up the details.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Dec 2016)

Cubist said:


> I seem to remember upthread I said I might treat myself to a Breitling as a retirement present to myself?
> Nah!



Much nicer than a Breitling in my humble opinion.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> I'm also a Leftie but wouldn't dream of wearing a watch on the wrong wrist. Even with a calculator.



Accident and resulting knackered wrist means I've been wearing mine on the 'wrong' wrist for 30 years. When I first had to switch at 16 it took me months of looking at the wrong arm and wondering where the watch was!


----------



## Mrs M (20 Feb 2017)

Mrs M said:


> I don't have any posh watches as I tend to accidentally break them.
> Mr M bought me this contraption (not exactly what I wanted) for my last birthday.
> Upside it it's virtually indestructible and so gigantic I won't lose it.
> View attachment 105694


Mr M has assumed ownership of the "contraption" 
My wee collection comprises of a replacement (blue baby g) 
A lilac baby g (discoloured so I stuck it in the dishwasher to no avail)
Plus a wee Ellesse watch I bough about 16 years ago in a sale for £120 (looks tiny) 
Just use the clock on my phone, always accurate


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 338884
> 
> Mr M has assumed ownership of the "contraption"
> My wee collection comprises of a replacement (blue baby g)
> ...


Was it a dishwasher endorsed by the maker?


----------



## Mrs M (20 Feb 2017)

Cubist said:


> Was it a dishwasher endorsed by the maker?


No, but it still works 
I was secretly trying to kill it to justify a new one


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2017)

Was digging through a drawer of forgotten bits and pieces the other day and found my late Father-inLaw's watch. A Paul Jobin dating back to the 60s. 17 Jewels, gold plated case, Swiss mechanical winder. Needs a decent strap, but Cubester has claimed it as a dress watch. Nice thing, wish I'd taken a pic of it, but here's a link to one on eBay 
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/MANS-WRIST-...3D171151317738&_trksid=p2056116.c100408.m2460


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Feb 2017)

The Fragrant MrsP bought me a new 'everyday ' watch from Seattle last week. A MINI branded quartz piece with rubber strap, not expensive and it was on sale but I'm rather taking by it.


----------



## macp (21 Feb 2017)

Another shout for Omega never leaves my wrist


----------



## Cubist (21 Feb 2017)

cyberknight said:


> View attachment 327790


Just realised, you aren't wearing a watch on the wrong arm......


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## Tin Pot (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## clyde (27 Feb 2017)

My daily. Cant see the point of having a nice watch and leaving it in the draw.


----------



## Cubist (28 Feb 2017)

clyde said:


> My daily. Cant see the point of having a nice watch and leaving it in the draw.
> View attachment 339993


Agreed. Otherwise known as the Dracula watch, some spend far too much time in their presentation box coffin


----------



## burndust (28 Feb 2017)

Mrs M said:


> I don't have any posh watches as I tend to accidentally break them.
> Mr M bought me this contraption (not exactly what I wanted) for my last birthday.
> Upside it it's virtually indestructible and so gigantic I won't lose it.
> View attachment 105694


bling bling init


----------



## Mrs M (28 Feb 2017)

burndust said:


> bling bling init


Lol 
A customer phoned into work and asked for me but couldn't remember my name.
Just asked for "the wifie wi' the giant watch"


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Just to set the records straight the Rolex I bought in Dubai is a genuine fake, cost me £20 and SWMBO wasn't amused
> 
> This was my father's watch, he bought it when I were a lad so it must now be almost 50 years old
> 
> View attachment 340171




That is a stunning watch


----------



## Haitch (28 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Just to set the records straight the Rolex I bought in Dubai is a genuine fake, cost me £20 and SWMBO wasn't amused
> 
> This was my father's watch, he bought it when I were a lad so it must now be almost 50 years old
> 
> View attachment 340171



To me, the nicest watch face in this thread.


----------



## Cubist (28 Feb 2017)

Haitch said:


> To me, the nicest watch face in this thread.


It is nice. It resembles the "pie-pan" Omegas of the 60s and 70s.


----------



## KneesUp (1 Mar 2017)

EDIT - mine is one of these, bought to be reliable. As I've worn it almost continually since I got it it's doing a good job. Ugly as sin, but very good at telling the correct time, all the time.


----------



## Cubist (1 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Just to set the records straight the Rolex I bought in Dubai is a genuine fake, cost me £20 and SWMBO wasn't amused
> 
> This was my father's watch, he bought it when I were a lad so it must now be almost 50 years old
> 
> View attachment 340171


I was talking to a bit of a connoisseur the other day about my FIL's Paul Jobin. He told me that back in the 60s it was commonplace for jewellers to buy movements "in the white" from Switzerland, case them, and put their own names on them. I suspect there is more than a grain of truth in that. The tell-tale for me is the wording on both your Dad's Tiara and the Jobin....stressing the watch is Swiss made, 17 jewels and Incabloc protected. Be interesting to compare the actual movements, and wonder which of the Swiss houses the movements came from.

Edit: Scratch that perhaps, bit of googling suggests Jobin et Fils was based in Porrentruy.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Mar 2017)

This is my darling here.

















Very hard to get, and Nigel O'hara wouldn't budge from their £600 price so i ended up having to import it and import duty came up to about £90 but it was still £200 cheaper than Nigel's asking price.

Either its an old model or it was a limited edition run. Casio do the same model in silver for cheap but this black one was calling out to my heart for almost a year before i bought it.

Maybe not as classy as your rolex's, Tag Heuer's & Breitlings but she is a beauty in my eyes and all the watch i will ever need.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> It's a nice watch right enough but too much going on for me, I'd have to study it for 10 minutes before I knew what the time was
> 
> I like them easy to read
> 
> View attachment 340309



Each to their own I guess. Because the dial is black and the hands are white, the hands stand out in the light even if you just flick or tilt your wrist ever so slightly to check the time. Ive never had any problems with it anyway.

Day on the left, date on the right, 24hour clock on the bottom and the smaller dial on the right is for a second time zone.

I can understand why it may seem cluttered and has too much going on, but its rather simple compared to some watches that Citizen sell.

For instance











I mean if you _'Need'_ the Chronograph feature then fair play to you lol. I feel that my watch has very understated looks.


----------



## Shadow (1 Mar 2017)

Decisions, decisions - the mornings options:


----------



## Cubist (1 Mar 2017)

Shadow said:


> Decisions, decisions - the mornings options:


Linky no worky


----------



## Soltydog (1 Mar 2017)

I have to wear a watch at work (which they issue to me) so out of work I prefer not to wear one. I do sometimes look at watches & think 'wow that looks nice' then think do I want to spend £xxx on it? I'd rather spend the cash on something cycling related, or not at all  On the odd occasion I do need to know the time I check my phone, which is probably as accurate as any £1k+ watch


----------



## Cubist (2 Mar 2017)

Soltydog said:


> I have to wear a watch at work (which they issue to me) so out of work I prefer not to wear one. I do sometimes look at watches & think 'wow that looks nice' then think do I want to spend £xxx on it? I'd rather spend the cash on something cycling related, or not at all  On the odd occasion I do need to know the time I check my phone, which is probably as accurate as any £1k+ watch


That's an argument that will run forever, and can be applied to many things we like to treat ourselves to. 

A V reg Ford Fiesta will get you from A to B, why bother with a prestige car? Why spend £2k on a carbon bike when you can get round on a supermarket special? Or a micro scooter? 

I wear three bits of jewellery. a wedding ring, a signet ring and a watch. I am very fortunate to have some nice ones to choose from. 

I freely admit that it's a bit of an indulgence, and some think it's an unnecessary indulgence, but whichever watch I wear says so much to me that I genuinely don't care what it says to anybody else, positive or negative. I've enjoyed the chance to show them off here though!


----------



## KneesUp (2 Mar 2017)

Soltydog said:


> I have to wear a watch at work (which they issue to me) so out of work I prefer not to wear one. I do sometimes look at watches & think 'wow that looks nice' then think do I want to spend £xxx on it? I'd rather spend the cash on something cycling related, or not at all  On the odd occasion I do need to know the time I check my phone, which is probably as accurate as any £1k+ watch


That's why I hae my £30 Casio. It sets itself every night from Rugby or wherever, so is always to the second correct, and at £30 I'm not that bothered if I loose it or break it. I'm too clumsy for a watch that costs more than about £100!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (9 Mar 2017)

I have a lot of watches but this one gets the most outings.Bought in 1992 it still appeals to me.
Bit overpriced for an Accurist I thought at the time,but has been a great watch.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (10 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> That is a stunning watch


I totally agree.
It actually jumped out at me no joke.


----------



## subaqua (10 Mar 2017)

Cubist said:


> Agreed. Otherwise known as the Dracula watch, some spend far too much time in their presentation box coffin


My daily wearer was in danger of that till a mate died and I realised that it was supposed to be worn and used rather than looked at on a shelf. 

It's currently in watch hospital having a service , new springbars and a new glass. 

You know you are in the right place when it gets called a timepiece not a watch


----------



## Illaveago (18 Mar 2017)

I just got this Rotary yesterday and have been giving it a clean externally. It is quite slim and elegant



having a champagne gold dial which takes up the whole face leaving hardly any bezel. It is keeping perfect time so far.


----------



## Cubist (18 Mar 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I just got this Rotary yesterday and have been giving it a clean externally. It is quite slim and elegant
> View attachment 342976
> having a champagne gold dial which takes up the whole face leaving hardly any bezel. It is keeping perfect time so far.


That's very nice. We're back on the uncluttered, understated and elegant again. Champagne dial, baton markers, always a classic look.


----------



## Lonestar (18 Mar 2017)

Does everything I want it to do and isn't too flashy.


----------



## User19783 (18 Mar 2017)

Lonestar said:


> View attachment 342979
> 
> 
> Does everything I want it to do and isn't too flashy.



I like.
Is that the Japanese import? Which is slightly different than the standard one.


----------



## Lonestar (18 Mar 2017)

User19783 said:


> I like.
> Is that the Japanese import? Which is slightly different than the standard one.



Yes I've had it years...Actually I think I ordered it from America but I see they sell it in Argos now...

Ooops that's a stock pic but it looks the same as the watch I have.

I checked I can't see any difference from the one I have.How do you know it's Japanese import?


----------



## User19783 (18 Mar 2017)

Lonestar said:


> Yes I've had it years...Actually I think I ordered it from America but I see they sell it in Argos now...
> 
> Ooops that's a stock pic but it looks the same as the watch I have.
> 
> I checked I can't see any difference from the one I have.How do you know it's Japanese import?




I believe there's a different back, threaded back, not with four srews.
Also it's slightly *heavier, I will try to fine some photos online, and post them on here.*


----------



## KEEF (6 Apr 2017)

It tells the time £7.95


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Apr 2017)

Friend got one first, tho' his was a fake from Thailand. Didn't matter; I loved it on sight. Had to wait years, but I finally saw one second hand just after I got a Christmas bonus. It was in better nick then...*sob*...


----------



## Oldfentiger (6 Apr 2017)

This was a good deal on the plane a couple of weeks ago. Couldn't resist.
Titanium watch and strap, and looks nicely different to me.
Maybe it was a Jet2 special or summat, as it displays the day alternately in English and Spanish.
Flight was from Barcelona.


----------



## ianrauk (6 Apr 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Friend got one first, tho' his was a fake from Thailand. Didn't matter; I loved it on sight. Had to wait years, but I finally saw one second hand just after I got a Christmas bonus. It was in better nick then...*sob*...
> 
> View attachment 345893




me want


----------



## KEEF (7 Apr 2017)

A present from Mrs.Keef


----------



## KEEF (7 Apr 2017)

Another present from Mrs.Keef


----------



## KEEF (7 Apr 2017)

And another present from Mrs. Keef


----------



## Vantage (8 Apr 2017)

I like'em clean and simple.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2017)

Not mine but it is the inside the clock room at Bath Abbey complete with workings.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 May 2017)

I found this walking the dogs today, just lying in the grass.


----------



## Illaveago (22 May 2017)

I fancied a vintage Tissot Seastar to go with my quartz one. It runs a bit fast.


----------



## wonderdog (28 May 2017)

Cubist said:


> That's very nice. We're back on the uncluttered, understated and elegant again. Champagne dial, baton markers, always a classic look.


I have a 20s era Rotary, white enamel dial with Roman numerals and a double sterling silver case ... currently with a timepiece person having case hinges rebuilt ... will post pix when I get it back.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Aug 2017)

I just had to.


----------



## Zanelad (13 Aug 2017)

Cubist said:


> That's an argument that will run forever, and can be applied to many things we like to treat ourselves to.
> 
> A V reg Ford Fiesta will get you from A to B, why bother with a prestige car? Why spend £2k on a carbon bike when you can get round on a supermarket special? Or a micro scooter?
> 
> ...



And why not? Barry Norman mode off :-) Sometimes it's good to buy things just because you like them and want them, not because you need them or they're the cheapest for the job in hand. To each their own.

Mrs Z will be out shopping and when she gets home say that she saw a nice this or that. Why didn't you buy it, I'll ask. Cos I didn't like to she'll say.

Then when we go back to get it, it's gone.

Treat yourself. We're worth it.


----------



## CharlesF (14 Aug 2017)

Martins of Glasgow have repaired my childhood watch (Avia with "17 jewels"), shown next to a Casio for size, how watches have grown in size. 

For anyone near Glasgow, I can definitely recommend Martins, not too expensive and tell you exactly what they will do. 

The Casio was purchased very cheaply from KLM after I won a voucher to use in their shop. 

Martins have also repaired my TAG Formula 1 which I have had repaired twice, at great expense, by TAG themselves. 

When I have some some cash I will get them to fix my late Father's Eterna and a very old pocket watch that I inherited.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2017)

Quality gear from Tick Tock in Barnstaple - two for a tenner.
Had this one for 4 years, worn it every day. Nice, easily read dial and practical synthetic strap. It's been out in all weathers and been bashed around a bit. Still accurate and on its original battery.


----------



## Dirk (20 Aug 2017)

A 'GFF' wristwatch - nearly new - which I found on the beach last year.
I use this as a 'best' watch.


----------



## Cubist (24 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I just had to.
> 
> View attachment 367538



Excellent choice sir!

They really got it right with the styling didn't they.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Aug 2017)

Cubist said:


> Excellent choice sir!
> 
> They really got it right with the styling didn't they.



Yeah, I've been procrastinating for a long time, a late 40th present - thought I wanted a planet ocean or the classic diver but this is much more me. All I need now is a yacht to wear it on.

Haven't adjusted it yet, enjoying the gangsta style for now.


----------



## Cubist (25 Aug 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, I've been procrastinating for a long time, a late 40th present - thought I wanted a planet ocean or the classic diver but this is much more me. All I need now is a yacht to wear it on.
> 
> Haven't adjusted it yet, enjoying the gangsta style for now.


I went in thinking I wanted the classic Seamaster too. Or at least wanted to compare the two in the flesh. The Aqua Terra just jumped out; pure, understated excellence. Sold itself.


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Aug 2017)

No watch here, I have one of those electromagnetic bodies that makes them go wrong. Ones with hands lose time and digital displays just go off.


----------



## velovoice (25 Aug 2017)

My everyday "watch" - well, it does tell me the time (too)!





My dress (i.e. work) watch. A present to myself in 2002 when my career went up a (very small) notch. I'd never had a watch worth more than £20 before!





My really special-occasion watch, a Bulova in honour of my mother (who received one from my dad 65 years ago as her "engagement watch" in lieu of an "engagement ring"). All 5 of her daughters have a Bulova of similar vintage. I will wear mine for my wedding next May.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> No watch here, I have one of those electromagnetic bodies that makes them go wrong. Ones with hands lose time and digital displays just go off.


Ever had to return a digital watch because it's now running backwards?


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Aug 2017)

classic33 said:


> Ever had to return a digital watch because it's now running backwards?



Not yet. Mind you I've not worn a watch for over 30 years.


----------



## graham56 (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## carlton88 (26 Oct 2017)

Having removed the computers from my bikes I wanted a watch I could read easily without having to stop and put glasses on. This one is just the ticket.


----------



## Bodhbh (1 Nov 2017)

Red LED watch. The orginals were Pulsars from the 70s but they go for about £300 on eBay last I looked and they're tempermental, this is a 90s copy and it's still tempermental - it used to play up on the commute from sweat, never mind if it was raining. Still I have a fond spot for it, after finding one for a tenner in a charity shop. They eat batteries with the light on, so you have to press it for the time to come up. Manky fingers probably from fettling beforehand. The practical modern watch at the bottom....


----------



## simongt (2 Nov 2017)

Interesting thread this one - ! Haven't worn a watch in twenty four years. It was originally a way of getting over a very stressful job where EVERYTHING was done by the clock. I got out and dumped my watch. Best thing I ever did. You quickly learn where you can find the time out from various timepieces around when you need to; computers, public clocks, big screens, car clocks etc.. Yes, I do still have several watches gathering dust in a drawer - and mostly in need of new batteries - !


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 Dec 2017)

Just inherited this watch


----------



## wonderdog (13 Dec 2017)

A couple of my timepieces; on the left, a silver cased Rotary from the 1920s and my father's Rolex "bubbleback" which was his 21st birthday present in 1940. Both remarkably accurate ... the Rolex's automatic movement gains a little over a minute in a day and I'm not about to have it fiddled with in an effort to improve on that.


----------



## CharlesF (13 Dec 2017)

wonderdog said:


> A couple of my timepieces; on the left, a silver cased Rotary from the 1920s and my father's Rolex "bubbleback" which was his 21st birthday present in 1940. Both remarkably accurate ... the Rolex's automatic movement gains a little over a minute in a day and I'm not about to have it fiddled with in an effort to improve on that.
> View attachment 387106


Those are beautiful, I'm very envious.


----------



## Illaveago (14 Dec 2017)

I got this watch in an auction along with some other bits and bobs. I had never heard of the make before, NISUS, from the late 60's it is running well and keeping




good time.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Dec 2017)

That's a great find @Illaveago


----------



## subaqua (16 Dec 2017)

subaqua said:


> My daily wearer was in danger of that till a mate died and I realised that it was supposed to be worn and used rather than looked at on a shelf.
> 
> It's currently in watch hospital having a service , new springbars and a new glass.
> 
> You know you are in the right place when it gets called a timepiece not a watch


Ahhh yes my lovely Citizen , currently lying somewhere in the bottom of Plymouth sound


----------



## graham56 (19 Dec 2017)

These two arrived this morning. 







I was going to buy one but my wife said to get two, so when i cash in my chips there would be no fighting between my two sons as to who got the watch.


----------



## Biff600 (19 Dec 2017)

My Tissot T Touch


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Feb 2018)

not got space for another bike so pulled the trigger on a Watch i've hankered after since being a little kid....(some say I still am).





buy the way the box it came in could probably house a bike now got to find somewhere to store that.


----------



## CharlesF (16 Feb 2018)

Nigel182 said:


> not got space for another bike so pulled the trigger on a Watch i've hankered after since being a little kid....(some say I still am).
> 
> buy the way the box it came in could probably house a bike now got to find somewhere to store that.



Why did you post this? Superb! have turned a bright shade of green as it puts my De Ville in its place. My favourite Omega has been a Moonwatch but your's might just knock them off top spot. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Feb 2018)

CharlesF said:


> Why did you post this? Superb! have turned a bright shade of green as it puts my De Ville in its place. My favourite Omega has been a Moonwatch but your's might just knock them off top spot. Enjoy wearing it.


Sorry all the watches here are everyone’s best 
Only got mine as it’s the closest I’ll get to being an Astronaut ‍


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Feb 2018)

My Christmas present


----------



## CharlesF (16 Feb 2018)

Nigel182 said:


> Sorry all the watches here are everyone’s best
> Only got mine as it’s the closest I’ll get to being an Astronaut ‍


No problem at all, I might be envious that I don't own every watch I desire, but I don't begrudge those that do.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (17 Feb 2018)

A birthday gift 16 years ago from my dear Aunt, which was stolen by my mother (I never had the heart to tell my aunt) and I found its identical last year unopened on E-bay! It plays Love Me Tender when the button is pressed


----------



## Illaveago (4 Aug 2018)

I got these watches in an auction today . They looked interesting as well as needing a good clean. I have never heard of the makes so it will be interesting doing a bit of research. 
The Prim was made in Czechoslovakia, the other 2 are Swiss made . 
Pictures of before and after a bit of a clean .


----------



## kyuss (26 Aug 2018)

Just cheapies from me. Would love to show of the Tudor Pelagos I lust after, but alas....

First watch in many many years. Came on a fairly poor strap so knocked up a nice fat leather one for it.





Then I got bored of the PVD so stripped it back to brass.





Then came my first automatic for my 40th birthday.....





.....along with an Eco drive pilot (on another homemade strap).





Then I found a great deal on a G Shock Rangeman, and while I initially bought it for rough stuff, it's actually barely left my wrist in over 2 years. Soooooo comfortable and useful.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Aug 2018)

This is my Omega Seamaster Quartz. I inherited it from my Father following his death in May this year. I had a full service done by Omega and it came back looking a million dollars, IMO.






I like the fact it's quietly understated. It's only worth about the cost of the service it had done, but to me it's priceless and reminds me of Dad whenever I wear it.


----------



## Smudge (17 Sep 2018)

I have about 15 watches, here are two of my Seiko autos..... Monster and Turtle.


----------



## Smudge (17 Sep 2018)

A couple of G Shocks.....


----------



## Smudge (17 Sep 2018)

Casio Protrek......


----------



## Smudge (18 Sep 2018)

The only watch i own that isn't a Seiko or a Casio. Orient Black Mako, on a Bond Nato..... Although Orient are now owned by Seiko.
Orient are excellent quality automatic watches with their own in house movement.


----------



## Illaveago (22 Sep 2018)

I found this pretty little Art Deco ladies watch lurking in the bottom of a box of watches. It is a Josmar Swiss watch,



which by the look of it would date it to the 1920's -30's. I am amazed at all the work that has gone into detailing the small bracelet. The watch runs and is keeping perfect time.


----------



## Illaveago (27 Sep 2018)

This is a Zenith Surf it has a 2562 C calibre movement and dates from the 70's



. The watch is very clean externally and was ticking. I discovered that the winder has either snapped off or has been replaced with a broken one. It is amazing what you can find in boxes.


----------



## Illaveago (1 Oct 2018)

Here are two watches that I have never heard of until now. They are 15 jewel Prim and a 16 jewel Orator.

The Prim was made in Czechoslovakia, it has a date window and appears to be an automatic although it does not mention it anywhere. The case back is domed and the watch runs after been given a shake. The case measures 34mm across including the crown.
The Orator was made in Switzerland, it has a stainless steel screw back and is waterproof and antimagnetic. Although the case is badly worn I believe that it was originally gold plated. There is a number 1542









stamped into the case between the lugs which also appears on the movement.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2018)

1987 Seiko Diver 6309-7290, bought new in 1988 in Saudi Arabia. Has rarely left my wrist since.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2018)

1969 Seiko 6502-7040 hand-wound. Bought with otherwise useless Zambian currency in 1970 from the Lusaka airport duty-free shop by my father. Gave it to me shortly afterward. Still running, original strap, several new crystals, and a new winding crown around 1978.
I have an identical white-face one found on ebay, same year, better condition, also still running.


----------



## Smudge (9 Oct 2018)

Seiko 5.... One of the latest flavours of the Baby Monsters, with 4r movement.
Stupid nickname, as its bigger than the full fat Monsters.


----------



## Jenkins (9 Oct 2018)

Up to recently I was quite happy with the simplicity and slimness of this Skagen (i have very thin wrists)




Then, thanks to @Smudge uploading his Seiko collection, I started looking around and purchased this Prospex at the start of the month as a treat to myself.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Oct 2018)

There ain't nuthin' like a good Seiko. I might just have accidentally bought another on ebay...


----------



## Smudge (9 Oct 2018)

Jenkins said:


> Up to recently I was quite happy with the simplicity and slimness of this Skagen (i have very thin wrists)
> View attachment 433352
> 
> Then, thanks to @Smudge uploading his Seiko collection, I started looking around and purchased this Prospex at the start of the month as a treat to myself.
> View attachment 433354



Nice Samurai.....
I could spend a fortune on Seiko auto divers if i let myself..... There are so many cool models.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Oct 2018)

Cheap and cheerful. Here's my daily beater from Decathlon.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Oct 2018)

And my lovely PADI.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2018)

Those are a great re-issue, good move from Seiko.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2018)

DCBassman said:


> There ain't nuthin' like a good Seiko. I might just have accidentally bought another on ebay...



Yup, won it for £21 delivered, from Delhi. It's a standard watch based on the same 6309 calibre as my Diver.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2018)

Swatch SULM103 Winter Race.

In 2010, amidst multiple spinal surgeries, we won a competition. It required entering pack codes from Alpen cereals. The upshot was an all-expenses week in Zermatt, with many extras thrown in. How could I not buy a Swiss watch while enjoying (not!) the cable cars?4
A Rolex being somewhat out of my league, I chose this, largely because it has an altimeter function!


----------



## Alembicbassman (20 Oct 2018)




----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2018)

New fitbit Versa.,my blaze went funny ,luckily i got it changed under warranty on the last day of the 2 yr guarantee.

More features and a more comfortable thing to wear as no bump on the back with these so it doesn't dig in.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Oct 2018)

And here it is...




Incorrect (but genuine Seiko) strap added by me to replace the really awful faux leather one on it.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (20 Nov 2018)

Early birthday pressie from Lovely Wife - G Shock GA 800 in red. Stock picture shown as it's better than I can take. I've a few G Shocks but this is going to be my favourite as it is the first that I can read the time and the stopwatch counter without having to press a button ie at the same time. Also this has a really bright motion sensitive backlight which is great for gloomy conditions when hiking in the mountains.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Nov 2018)

This was left by my Grandmother's second husband, Nick Amphlett-Carter. It has his initials HAC monogrammed on it (his real name was Harold).











My daily watch is a Casio quartz analogue in black plastic for taking the knocks.

A client bought me one of these about fourteen years ago which I wear when I am not cycling to work. We'd done a huge case which made a massive difference to his life and it was a really nice gesture.


----------



## CharlesF (23 Nov 2018)

The pocket watch is superb, I have a similar one, without engraving, that has never worked. I need to bite the bullet and take it to Martins for an estimate.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Nov 2018)

CharlesF said:


> The pocket watch is superb, I have a similar one, without engraving, that has never worked. I need to bite the bullet and take it to Martins for an estimate.


Ian Harris on Gosport replaced the mainspring in mine. It wasn't expensive but it was 25 years ago


----------



## CharlesF (23 Nov 2018)

Wee, I hope Martins in Glasgow also find an easy fix. They got my Eterna going again after Eterna said that it couldn't be repaired Martins handmade the part, and it keeps good time now.


----------



## Sniper68 (17 Dec 2018)

Festina Chrono-Bike TDF 100.





Sadly damaged Bezel and face in a crash
Hoping Santa brings me the Tag Heuer Carrera I'm hankering after so the Festina can be sent off for repair then put back in the box where I should have left it
I also have an old Seiko Chrono that I wear to work.That too needs some TLC as non of the side buttons work any more


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Jan 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Festina Chrono-Bike TDF 100.
> View attachment 442914
> 
> 
> ...



Did Santa come up with the goods?


----------



## Sniper68 (10 Jan 2019)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Did Santa come up with the goods?


Er no
I also(wrongly) thought I might get it for my 50th last May.We were in Paris and no watch on birthday morning.We went out for a walk and the wife picked a nice bar for lunch on the Champs Elysees...right outside the Tag Heuer store so I thought she was being crafty.She wasn't I just wasn't getting a watch
I think I'll have to buy it myself.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (10 Jan 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> Er no
> I also(wrongly) thought I might get it for my 50th last May.We were in Paris and no watch on birthday morning.We went out for a walk and the wife picked a nice bar for lunch on the Champs Elysees...right outside the Tag Heuer store so I thought she was being crafty.She wasn't I just wasn't getting a watch
> *I think I'll have to buy it myself.*



Sounds like a good plan. Nice watch too!


----------



## Nigel182 (26 Jan 2019)

Ooops i've done it again
Just been an brought myself a Seiko Dive Watch.....my First Automatic and put it on a NATO Strap....think i've now got the start of another new Collection ...be a Watch Winder next I'm sure, may have to move a few Zippo Lighters to make space in the Cabinet.


----------



## MrBeanz (29 Jan 2019)

A few Citizen eco drives, my favorites!


----------



## DCBassman (15 Feb 2019)

Now I've retrieved my other watches from my Dad, here's a revised pic of the Seiko collection.




Plus, the Swatch Winter Race! Top row is 2x 6692-7040 hand winders, identical except for face colour, both 1969.
Bottom: 6309-7290 Divers, 5M63-0A50 Kinetic, and 6309 ebay cheapie. I think I'm going to need a winder...


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I dug this out of the drawer recently.
> 
> View attachment 119659
> 
> ...



I have just found a scan of a catalogue page of this watch on the bay of E. It’s a slightly later version with a name change, but it is the same watch.


----------



## CharlesF (10 Mar 2019)

What I need is the self-winding digital


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Mar 2019)

Some very interesting watches here:

https://www.boredpanda.com/creative...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## Smudge (21 Aug 2019)

Wasn't going to buy anymore watches for a while, but it's an illness with me. Got tempted by this, this week.
G Steel flavour of G Shock, solar & atomic....... Its a big mutha, possibly too big !


----------



## Drzdave58 (8 Dec 2019)

I wear this watch everyday....been through 3 wristbands...not super expensive .but Good quality.....it just appeals to me


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2019)

Bought this new in 1998, I don’t wear it every day anymore but still enjoy it.


----------



## RoadRider400 (18 Dec 2019)

I have this Casio. Never understood the motive for spending lots of money on a watch. It tells the time, a watch that costs 100 times as much doesnt do it any better. In fact this is more useful than most expensive watches because I can tell the time in the dark.


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> I have this Casio. Never understood the motive for spending lots of money on a watch. It tells the time, a watch that costs 100 times as much doesnt do it any better. In fact this is more useful than most expensive watches because I can tell the time in the dark.
> 
> 
> View attachment 496911



Well, you know, you can only wear one watch at a time, just like riding bikes


----------



## Gunk (18 Dec 2019)

I’ve been wearing this recently, I’ve owned it for over 30 years and although it’s now a bit out of fashion as it’s so small I still like it.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2019)

Basic and well-worn Casio, I normally hate digital clocks but it bought to use the stop watch function back in the day (about 10 years ago) when I was sad enough to try to time my bike rides (which I no longer do) but I have grown used to it and wear it all the time. It does everything I need a watch to do, and has a backlight should I feel the need to use it in the dark. A replacement strap was sourced from Ebay a few years ago. Cost almost as much as the watch...


----------



## Sniper68 (21 Dec 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> I have this Casio. Never understood the motive for spending lots of money on a watch. It tells the time, a watch that costs 100 times as much doesnt do it any better. In fact this is more useful than most expensive watches because I can tell the time in the dark.
> 
> 
> View attachment 496911


A £200 bike will do the same job as a £2000 bike.......
A £20 fishing rod will do the same job as a £4k Pole.......
An £8k Dacia will do the same job as an £80k Range Rover........
A "insert anything cheap here" will do the same job as a "insert anything expensive here".........
Does it really matter?
If I want to spend £4k on a watch..and can afford to....and I enjoy owning it then why not?
I work with a bloke who has 150+ pairs of Adidas trainers...why?Who cares he likes collecting them He doesn't wear them and they're all in boxes in his spare room
When in Paris for my 50th last year I saw a €38k Breitling...If i had €38k spare I'd buy it tomorrow!


----------



## BigMeatball (21 Dec 2019)

Here are mine. 
I wear both of them, almost every day.


----------



## Drzdave58 (21 Dec 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> A £200 bike will do the same job as a £2000 bike.......
> A £20 fishing rod will do the same job as a £4k Pole.......
> An £8k Dacia will do the same job as an £80k Range Rover........
> A "insert anything cheap here" will do the same job as a "insert anything expensive here".........
> ...


You cant take your money with you...if you can afford the finer things in life than why not?...I’m not rich myself..I had to save my money for awhile to buy my moulton..you only live once..


----------



## figbat (21 Dec 2019)




----------



## RoadRider400 (22 Dec 2019)

Sniper68 said:


> A £200 bike will do the same job as a £2000 bike.......
> A £20 fishing rod will do the same job as a £4k Pole.......
> An £8k Dacia will do the same job as an £80k Range Rover........
> A "insert anything cheap here" will do the same job as a "insert anything expensive here".........
> ...



Lets imagine all products are unbranded for just a few minutes. A watches purpose is to tell the time. Its perfectly easy to make a device to accurately do this for a couple of pounds. Cars and bikes need so many or attributes in comparison. They must be safe, comfortable, aerodynamic, go through rigorous testing etc and that sort of research and development costs a lot of money.

The job of a car and a bike is primarily to get the user from point A to point B, though generally you will have a more comfortable journey doing so in more expensive products, not to mention being safer if it all goes wrong. If I were to look at the time on a £10 watch, or £5,000 watch I would not be able to describe any discernible difference between the two results.

If you aspire to spend €38,000 on a watch dont feel obliged to justify it to anybody else. But similary dont try and claim its because it tells the time any better than a digital watch from Argos, because it doesnt. The money is paying branding and supposed image.


----------



## BigMeatball (22 Dec 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> The money is paying branding and supposed image.



Thanks, captain obvious.

About the rest of your post, there are so many things that are missing I don't even want to get into it. Especially now that I'm catching a flight. 

Hopefully someone will jump in and explain to you some basic economics concepts of branding and perceived value of products. Otherwise, you'll have to wait until I come back.


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Dec 2019)

I’m not a girly girl. Lol. I like sturdy and useful rather than attractive. Wear my Forerunner 24/7.


----------



## Smudge (22 Dec 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> Lets imagine all products are unbranded for just a few minutes. A watches purpose is to tell the time. Its perfectly easy to make a device to accurately do this for a couple of pounds. Cars and bikes need so many or attributes in comparison. They must be safe, comfortable, aerodynamic, go through rigorous testing etc and that sort of research and development costs a lot of money.
> 
> The job of a car and a bike is primarily to get the user from point A to point B, though generally you will have a more comfortable journey doing so in more expensive products, not to mention being safer if it all goes wrong. If I were to look at the time on a £10 watch, or £5,000 watch I would not be able to describe any discernible difference between the two results.
> 
> If you aspire to spend €38,000 on a watch dont feel obliged to justify it to anybody else. But similary dont try and claim its because it tells the time any better than a digital watch from Argos, because it doesnt. The money is paying branding and supposed image.



I thought this thread was just for people to show what watch they wear, not to make judgments on how much people spend on their watches. 
Plus, a watch is more than just something to tell the time. Its also an item of jewellery to some. For some they appreciate the materials that a watch is made of and the quality of its manufacturer. Some are interested in the precision engineering of a mechanical watch, or the technology that goes into some watches that do far more things than just tell the time.


----------



## figbat (22 Dec 2019)

As well as that, my Certina (pictured above) was bought with inheritance money from a departed grandparent - every time I put it on it makes me remember with fondness.


----------



## Smudge (22 Dec 2019)

Watches can also be an investment. Certain models of Swiss watches can fetch prices far higher than what they cost originally.
Even at the cheaper end, prices can start rising. My Seiko Monster that i only bought a few years ago, is fetching twice what i paid for it on the used market now.
I also have a rare G Shock that is now fetching 3 times what i paid for it some years ago. And will probably carry on rising.


----------



## Gunk (22 Dec 2019)

Smudge said:


> Watches can also be an investment. Certain models of Swiss watches can fetch prices far higher than what they cost originally.
> Even at the cheaper end, prices can start rising. My Seiko Monster that i only bought a few years ago, is fetching twice what i paid for it on the used market now.
> I also have a rare G Shock that is now fetching 3 times what i paid for it some years ago. And will probably carry on rising.



Very true, my GMT is now worth four times what I paid for it 20 years ago, I didn’t buy it as investment but it’s been a nice bonus.


----------



## Sniper68 (22 Dec 2019)

RoadRider400 said:


> If you aspire to spend €38,000 on a watch dont feel obliged to justify it to anybody else. But similary dont try and claim its because it tells the time any better than a digital watch from Argos, because it doesnt. The money is paying branding and supposed image.


I don't and I wouldn't
As stated it's not just about "telling the time" you might not be able to tell the difference by just looking but I can(as I'm sure most who like a good watch can).Quality stands out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2019)

Also got this
Not used it for at least 5 years though

It charges, & I presume it still functions correctly?


----------



## RoadRider400 (30 Dec 2019)

BigMeatball said:


> Thanks, captain obvious.
> 
> About the rest of your post, there are so many things that are missing I don't even want to get into it. Especially now that I'm catching a flight.
> 
> Hopefully someone will jump in and explain to you some basic economics concepts of branding and perceived value of products. Otherwise, you'll have to wait until I come back.



Are you back yet Yoda? I have my Filofax so I dont miss anything. Im also keen to know what was missing from my own post.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2020)

I've bought a couple of watches since my last post on here. I've used promo photos below as they are far better than any of my attempts 

Firstly, a TAG Heuer Formula 1 - the Gulf Racing limited edition:




I've always wanted a TAG and I've always liked the Gulf racing colour scheme so it sold itself to me once I'd tried it on. 
I quite fancied getting a metal bracelet for it, but apparently they are £300-£400 depending which one you go for, although that does include fitting. 
I'd like a TAG Heuer Monaco, but I really can't justify the cost.

And as something a bit more day to day wearable, an Alpina Seastrong Diver Big Date (no, that is really what it's called):


----------



## Smudge (1 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> I've bought a couple of watches since my last post on here. I've used promo photos below as they are far better than any of my attempts
> 
> Firstly, a TAG Heuer Formula 1 - the Gulf Racing limited edition:
> View attachment 498609
> ...



Great design and colours on that Tag.


----------



## bikingdad90 (1 Jan 2020)

I have an Amazfit Pace made by huami to rival Garmin and Fitbit. It’s an up and coming product but very swish and very useful as a day to day watch and as an exercise watch.
Been a tight northern person I got mine second hand and paid less than half price for it.

https://www.gadgetsnow.com/smartwatch/Amazfit-Pace


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Jan 2020)

Switched to a leather strap on my Longines and I think it looks better for it.


----------



## CharlesF (1 Jan 2020)

@NorthernDave Just love the Gulf colours on the Tag and the strap is exactly right for the watch


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2020)

CharlesF said:


> @NorthernDave Just love the Gulf colours on the Tag and the strap is exactly right for the watch



To be fair, i wasn't too sure about the blue strap looking at it online, but in the flesh it's stunning and I won't be changing it.


----------



## derrick (1 Jan 2020)

Am not a watch wearer, The only time i needed one was when i was racing sailboats, Then i used a Casio digital. But reading this thread there are some nice looking time pieces on here, But one watch i always liked the look of is this one.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2020)

I gave this an outing today as we were dressed up for lunch, it was a 40th Birthday present from Mrs Gunk 15 years ago, so it’s still nice to wear it occasionally


----------



## Smudge (1 Jan 2020)

One of a few Seiko 5 autos i have.....


----------



## Shadow (1 Jan 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Switched to a leather strap on my Longines and I think it looks better for it.



Classy. And classic.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2020)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Switched to a leather strap on my Longines and I think it looks better for it.
> 
> View attachment 498641


Stunning watch that


----------



## Pale Rider (2 Jan 2020)

My watch is so important it has its own wiki page.

The Casio F91-W was introduced n 1989 and is still being churned out at a rate of three million a year.

It's also known as the terrorists' special because it can be wired to reliably set off a time bomb.

Not that I wear mine much since I worked out I'm surrounded by clocks: mobile phone, ebike display, every laptop I own, the car, my DAB radios, the cooker (in the caravan), the microwave (in the house), the telly, etc, etc.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casio_F-91W


----------



## Shadow (8 Jan 2020)

The family:





The gents



The ladies














The ladies blingy one with pearlescent face and sparkly bits on the hours





Even though these are really no more than posh Swatch watches, I still love the two rounded-rectangles as much as the day they were acquired.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jan 2020)

Shadow said:


> The family:
> View attachment 499647
> 
> 
> ...



Very smart


----------



## CharlesF (8 Jan 2020)

@Shadow. Those are really elegant, I can see you in your DJ at the opera! The shape is pure Longines.
I wouldn't worry about them being "just a Swatch", so is my favourite brand - Omega!!!!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Jan 2020)

Those are really, really nice watches


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jan 2020)

I can't wear a watch at work, as the results of a watch strap getting snagged on a table saw or rotary router don't bear thinking about. Since then I've lost the habit of wearing one.


----------



## CharlesF (2 Feb 2020)

This is my “It’s not a Bremont Martin Baker, but close” watch. Less than a £120 which in my range; the MB is around £4,000.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

https://images.app.goo.gl/XGtNynFTRHgFvLx99

Not mine but identical, same below:

https://images.app.goo.gl/1n8LfXgqUQNeLV2bA


----------



## DCBassman (2 Feb 2020)

CharlesF said:


> This is my “It’s not a Bremont Martin Baker, but close” watch. Less than a £120 which in my range; the MB is around £4,000.
> View attachment 503017



Nice, what movement is that one?


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Feb 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't wear a watch at work, as the results of a watch strap getting snagged on a table saw or rotary router don't bear thinking about. Since then I've lost the habit of wearing one.



What about a pocket watch? Very classy - I'll have to get a pic of mine posted.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (2 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Nice, what movement is that one?


I think they have only ever had 2 in the many Seiko 5s


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Feb 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> What about a pocket watch? Very classy - I'll have to get a pic of mine posted.



I thought of that, but the thought of a chain hanging over sharp rotating machinery put me off. I wasn't supposed to wear anything loose at work. If I'm not in a machine workshop next time I may be able to reconsider this.


----------



## CharlesF (2 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Nice, what movement is that one?


I was pleasantly surprised that it’s an automatic, to me Seiko is always quartz.


----------



## Smudge (2 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Nice, what movement is that one?





CharlesF said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that it’s an automatic, to me Seiko is always quartz.



Its the 7s36 movement in that model.
Seiko 5's used to always use 7s26 or 7s36 movements, but in recent years they are also using the later 4r36 movement, that also hacks and has handwinding as well as auto.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> Its the 7s36 movement in that model.
> Seiko 5's used to always use 7s26 or 7s36 movements, but in recent years they are also using the later 4r36 movement, that also hacks and has handwinding as well as auto.



Thanks for the info. I've an older 5 with a 6309 calibre, just wondered.


----------



## Smudge (2 Feb 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Thanks for the info. I've an older 5 with a 6309 calibre, just wondered.



What year is that one ?
I've only really got to know Seiko autos from around the 90's onwards.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Feb 2020)

Around 81, I think. To be honest, it was bought as a spares backup movement for my diver. It may even be a bitsa, it came from somewhere in Delhi!


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't wear a watch at work, as the results of a watch strap getting snagged on a table saw or rotary router don't bear thinking about. Since then I've lost the habit of wearing one.



How about a pocket watch?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Jun 2020)

mustang1 said:


> How about a pocket watch?



I've wondered about that, but it would have to have a chain or I know I'd lose it, and that's something else to get snagged in a rotating object...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Aug 2020)

Just picked this up from eBay







Nice clear face anyway


----------



## Once a Wheeler (24 Aug 2020)

These are great. You cannot beat black on white for legibility and when you wake up in the middle of the night, press the winder and the dial illuminates so you can read it properly — not just guess at barely luminous smudges. Mine has a webbing strap which makes it even better. At less than £50.00 a throw you can afford to smash one up every couple of years. To clean it, just put it in the shower drain hole and when you are done it comes out like new. Definitely the watch for those who need a timepiece rather than an heirloom.


----------



## Drago (10 Dec 2020)

Due to the virus ive spent even less than normal this year, which has left me with an unexpected surprlus atop the normal surplus. Im thinking of rewarding my thrift with a new Doxa 300T, probably in orange. If a casual mention to Mrs D doesn't result in a black eye, then I will discreetly reach for my walet.


----------



## CharlesF (11 Dec 2020)

Hadn’t heard if Doxa before, and now I see what I have been missing. I like the colours, especially orange Dub 200 C-graph.


----------



## JhnBssll (23 Dec 2020)

My watch is pretty special, I think you'll agree


----------



## MichaelW2 (24 Dec 2020)

My Certina DS quarts 1993 vintage. Very thin case, sapphire crystal, nice size for a thin wrist but waterproof to 100m and very shock proof.
Had it serviced last year, a new ETA movement, the silver hands painted black for legibility and the second hand painted red. ETA quartz movements wear out eventually.


----------



## beepbeep (24 Dec 2020)




----------



## FrankCrank (24 Dec 2020)

A couple of recent acquisitions:




One's a swimmer, the other just bling pretending to be a swimmer


----------



## Shadow (24 Dec 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> My watch is pretty special, I think you'll agree


Indeed! 
But why are you wearing it on 23 november? And 31%. 31% of what?


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Dec 2020)

Shadow said:


> Indeed!
> But why are you wearing it on 23 november? And 31%. 31% of what?



Because that was when I took the photo to show a very grumpy colleague that I had already put my christmas decorations up  They weren't to know that the watch face was also my _only_ decoration 

31% battery. It needs charging for ~90mins every 3 days  My first smart watch needed charging every night so this is a significant improvement


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2020)

I ordered the Doxa 300T Proressional last night. 1200 metres water resistance.


----------



## Rusty Nails (24 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> I ordered the Doxa 300T Proressional last night. 1200 metres water resistance.



That'll come in handy.


----------



## Gunk (24 Dec 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> That'll come in handy.



Especially if he falls into the local canal after a night out.


----------



## Drago (24 Dec 2020)

It'll certainly be up to the job of riding in the rain,


----------



## Kingfisher101 (24 Dec 2020)

Drago said:


> It'll certainly be up to the job of riding in the rain,


Its a bit like the Seiko Turtle isnt it? It looks very nice, put a photo up when it comes in.


----------



## FrankCrank (25 Dec 2020)

I quite fancy the Steeldive Captain Willard homage. Might treat myself in the new year.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Dec 2020)

Two recent purchases.

FIrst up a Hamilton Pan Europ. It's available in a few colour ways but this green is the one for me. Comes with coordinated leather and NATO straps and is an excellent bit of kit - really impressed with this one.





The other was an impulse purchase, a discontinued Casio Edifice Toro Rosso limited edition watch. One of 500, I got it for a snip in the black Friday sales.
It's a really nice watch, only slightly let down by a cheap feeling bracelet.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (25 Dec 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Two recent purchases.
> 
> FIrst up a Hamilton Pan Europ. It's available in a few colour ways but this green is the one for me. Comes with coordinated leather and NATO straps and is an excellent bit of kit - really impressed with this one.
> View attachment 565096
> ...


The Hamilton is really nice, I like coloured dials.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Dec 2020)

Kingfisher101 said:


> The Hamilton is really nice, I like coloured dials.



Thanks, the colour really pops, it looks even better in the flesh.

And it's currently much reduced in the Jura Xmas Sale...
https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle.../hamilton-watch-pan-europ-auto-mens-h35415761


----------



## CharlesF (28 Dec 2020)

At least 60 years ago, my mother showed me this pocket watch. It either belonged to my grandfather or great grandfather. It didn’t work, the inside glass was missing and the hinge for the outer case broken. Yet I loved feeling the buttery warm 18k gold.

At last, I took it to Martins Jewellers for them to give a quote. The quote for the movement was very reasonable and I said to go ahead. To repair the case and fit a new glass meant sending it to a goldsmith in London - £600 to £1000. I quickly declined.

I collected the watch on Christmas Eve and it’s amazing to see it working after all these years. It is very delicate with the adjustment of the hands only possible in an anti-clockwise direction. It won’t be used but brought out to admire and wind every few months.

Then I made an unintended purchase. I was browsing Pinterest and saw an advert for Enoksen watches “designed in Germany, built in Belfast“ caught my intention and the Fly E03/D looked very nice. I read the specs which said the date display was at 6 o’clock; but nothing visible in the picture. Out of boredom I wrote to query this. Within 15 minutes I had a reply saying it was a mistake and to thank me for bringing the error to their attention they would give me 2 additional straps.

I deleted the email but 5 days later thought “why not”, and bought one with 10% off as well. It arrived 2 days later; two leather straps, a rubber one and this Nato one.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (28 Dec 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/XGtNynFTRHgFvLx99
> 
> Not mine but identical, same below:
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/1n8LfXgqUQNeLV2bA


Both now sold. One for resale here:
https://www.hackettwatches.com/watch/zenith-port-royal-el-primero


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Dec 2020)

A belated Christmas present to myself arrived today, this fantastically retro reissue of the 1976 Bulova Computron






This official images doesn't do it justice - it looks like something out of Battlestar Galactica


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2020)

My new Bulova "Devil Diver" that Mrs D bought me for Crimbo. I'm going to have a surplus of divers watches! As it goes, it's ISO certified, so is a proper divers watch. Not that I dive, but one likes to be prepared for any eventuality.


----------



## Gunk (30 Dec 2020)

I've been enjoying my ceramic Sub this week.


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Dec 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> A belated Christmas present to myself arrived today, this fantastically retro reissue of the 1976 Bulova Computron
> 
> View attachment 566061
> 
> ...


James Bond wore the first digital leccy watch, the Hamilton Pulsar P1. This is way cooler.


----------



## Colin Grigson (30 Dec 2020)

CharlesF said:


> View attachment 565820
> 
> At least 60 years ago, my mother showed me this pocket watch. It either belonged to my grandfather or great grandfather. It didn’t work, the inside glass was missing and the hinge for the outer case broken. Yet I loved feeling the buttery warm 18k gold.
> 
> ...


I have your pocket watch‘s twin ...


----------



## MichaelW2 (30 Dec 2020)

On my £10 Lorus military field watch, I discovered that the Day function is multilingual. Lorus is a Seiko brand so almost certainly use the Seiko movement. This was bought from an antique junk shop whilst my Certina was being serviced and is my gardening /diy watch if needed.


----------



## Beespoke (6 Jan 2021)

Always a good excuse for being late for meetings back in the day. 🤣


----------



## FrankCrank (7 Jan 2021)

My first AliExpress purchase arrived yesterday:




I know the topic of homage watches is divisive, but I'm definitely a fan, and only 7 days to deliver. Time (ha ha) will tell if it turns out to be a reliable and accurate bargain, but first impressions bode well


----------



## stephec (10 Jan 2021)

I wish I hadn't seen this thread, my wallet's getting worried now. 

I've always liked nice watches but for the past 25 years work has meant that that I'm in food or pharma factories every day, so no jewellery allowed. 

Then a few years ago we were walking past a jewellery shop and stopped to look in the window, 'oh look, half price,' I say. Then Mrs Stephec says, 'and one that's half price for me as well.' 

Twenty minutes later I walk out with this. Unfortunately it doesn't get worn that often as I run regularly with a Garmin Fenix 3, so that tends to get worn when I'm not working.


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 May 2021)

I’m 50 next month and the wife’s has mentioned buying me a watch or a new all singing dancing bike. ( whatever that is lol ) I’m thinking a watch would be nice. She mentioned a Rolex I about fainted !!! However I’m also informed that sometimes these can prove to be an investment. Or are we taking about the really silly priced ones ?


----------



## Seevio (2 May 2021)

About time I posted my watch.




The "9" is the same colour as the other marks, it's just reflecting the flash.


----------



## Gunk (2 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> I’m 50 next month and the wife’s has mentioned buying me a watch or a new all singing dancing bike. ( whatever that is lol ) I’m thinking a watch would be nice. She mentioned a Rolex I about fainted !!! However I’m also informed that sometimes these can prove to be an investment. Or are we taking about the really silly priced ones ?



The prices for used Rolex are high at the moment but you’ll never lose money on them. I own a couple but only ever bought them as I liked them, rather than as an investment. The increase in value has just been a rather nice bonus.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 May 2021)

It wasn’t really as an investment I just knew that they can be . The Mrs wants to buy me something nice for my 50th. It’s either that or a nice bike


----------



## Kingfisher101 (6 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> It wasn’t really as an investment I just knew that they can be . The Mrs wants to buy me something nice for my 50th. It’s either that or a nice bike


 Personally I'd get another watch that's nicer, Rolex tend to be a a £500 watch with a massive mark up and they are not that attractive either.
I'd get the bike and a Steinhart if you like the Rolex style or an Omega if you want a classic watch.


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 May 2021)

Quite like an OMEGA as well. Not chatted about this again. To be honest , it’s a lot of money to put down on a watch .


----------



## Venod (6 May 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Rolex tend to be a a £500 watch



If your talking new, £500 would be a deposit, and second hand not working and in bits £500 still might not be enough.


----------



## mustang1 (6 May 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> I’m 50 next month and the wife’s has mentioned buying me a watch or a new all singing dancing bike. ( whatever that is lol ) I’m thinking a watch would be nice. She mentioned a Rolex I about fainted !!! However I’m also informed that sometimes these can prove to be an investment. Or are we taking about the really silly priced ones ?


Getting a new Rolex is likely very difficult and you may be put onto a fictitious waiting list. Getting a pre owned one is way over list price and you may not like the idea of spending a considerable amount over. You could get a rather old Rolex for a similar price to a new one otherwise how about an Omega or any number of other prestigious brands. 
Or get that singing bike.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (6 May 2021)

Venod said:


> If your talking new, £500 would be a deposit, and second hand not working and in bits £500 still might not be enough.


 Its a £500 watch in term of the *actual product* the rest is the marketing and the mark up. They end up charging grands for something a microbrand would knock out for £500.


----------



## mustang1 (6 May 2021)

There are a lot of watch companies like there are a lot of bike-frame companies: they're quite easy to make.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 May 2021)

That's the thing with watches - much like bikes they're an emotive purchase where logic only plays part of the decision.
And let's be honest, your mobile phone keeps better time than almost any watch. 
I get the thing with Rolex and appreciate the quality and image, however they're not for me, especially not with a lengthy waiting list unless you're prepared to pay a big premium.


----------



## shep (9 May 2021)

Mainly cheapo's but the Tag is genuine and the square one was my old man's.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2021)

The latest addition to the collection arrived today:





A limited edition celebrating 60 years since the legendary Honda RC162 first raced.

(Unfortunately the bike isn't included  )


----------



## mustang1 (15 Jun 2021)

I rather like dive and dive-style watches (as long as they are 10 bar WR ) and I have a Seiko 5. What I really like is the bezel as I'm usually timing something and a stopwatch gets too clumsy: put in stopwatch mode, press start, now IDK what the time is unless I go back to time mode, etc.

With the dive-bezel, all I do is rotate it and that's my "stopwatch" started.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

Over the past few years an auction room in my town has sold some nice watches cheaply. A 9ct gold Tudor Oyster Perpetual engraved Harris of Calne 25 years service for £200. A few years later a Rolex 9ct perpetual with gold bracelet , estimate £5,000 went for £3,000 in the second auction. Bargains!


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> It wasn’t really as an investment I just knew that they can be . The Mrs wants to buy me something nice for my 50th. It’s either that or a nice bike


Just for info , I will be getting one. Might be a wait though! Was through seeing and trying some on. Who knew it would be this hard to buy a watch. Quite fancied a Sub Mariner but chances of getting one is zero and even then they may not sell you it ! Just in case you sell it on at a tidy profit right away.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jun 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Just for info , I will be getting one. Might be a wait though! Was through seeing and trying some on. Who knew it would be this hard to buy a watch. Quite fancied a Sub Mariner but chances of getting one is zero and even then they may not sell you it ! Just in case you sell it on at a tidy profit right away.


Why not save up a bit more and buy a Patek Phillipe ?


----------



## MrGrumpy (15 Jun 2021)

Illaveago said:


> Why not save up a bit more and buy a Patek Phillipe ?


Aye or could just sell my house and buy one !


----------



## newts (26 Jun 2021)

My watch on a pre-covid holiday February 2020.
Where was I?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (26 Jun 2021)

Painting the eaves?


----------



## newts (26 Jun 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Painting the eaves?


Our fascia boards are only about 20ft up, i'd get dizzy any higher up on a ladder.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (27 Jun 2021)

Norf uck?


----------



## newts (27 Jun 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Norf uck?


Is anywhere in norf uck 981ft above sea level?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Jun 2021)

Sharky said:


> As I spent my youth in Prescot, I have a yearning to get a Prescot watch from the Lancashire watch company, now defunct. The watches have some reputation, but I've never been close to one.
> 
> Anybody got one, don't mean for sale, just to know what they are like.


OK - bit of a Necro bump
My wife was born in Prescot - there are still one or two glass roofed 'conservatories' ion the back of house - which are actually based on old workshops where the watchmakers worked
They had to have glass roofs for the light

Anyway - many years ago she was on Guernsey and needed to visit a jeweller. When he heard she was from Prescot he was ecstatic. He was a watch collector and regailed her with a til of how he was returning home from Scotland and changed his route just go go through Prescot because of its history of Watchmaking

He dragged her into the back and insisted on showing her his pride and joy
2 Prescot watches

She says they was amazing - incredibly beautiful
but he then opened them up
the beauty continued inside and every possible surface - engravings and all sorts

amazing artistry


----------



## Sharky (27 Jun 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> OK - bit of a Necro bump
> My wife was born in Prescot - there are still one or two glass roofed 'conservatories' ion the back of house - which are actually based on old workshops where the watchmakers worked
> They had to have glass roofs for the light
> 
> ...


I've actually got one now. My daughters bought me one for my 70th.

I think I posted some photos on here. Will try and find the link.

@ebikeerwidnes here they are.


----------



## Brandane (28 Jun 2021)

All you Rolex, Tag Heur, Breitling etc. poseurs, stand aside.... Here we have a Casio W86. Available from Amazon for £16 .






I seem to have inherited my mother's wrists, and find that chunky watches look ridiculous as they dwarf my wrist. Also the weight of them starts to hit against the knuckle of the bone and annoys me. So cheapo Casios it is...


----------



## carpiste (28 Jun 2021)

Retired..... my old watches are in a drawer somewhere!
⏰


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> All you Rolex, Tag Heur, Breitling etc. poseurs, stand aside.... Here we have a Casio W86. Available from Amazon for £16 .
> 
> View attachment 596225
> 
> ...




Blimey, look at you with your fancy pants W86 - everyone knows the Casio F-91W is where it's at (available from Amazon for under a tenner...)


----------



## RoMeR (5 Jul 2021)

A posh Casio


----------



## Kingfisher101 (5 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> My new Bulova "Devil Diver" that Mrs D bought me for Crimbo. I'm going to have a surplus of divers watches! As it goes, it's ISO certified, so is a proper divers watch. Not that I dive, but one likes to be prepared for any eventuality.
> 
> View attachment 566236
> 
> View attachment 566240


 Have you a photo of the Doxa please?


----------



## palinurus (6 Aug 2021)

Here's a photo of my watch- a Pulsar self-winding thing.

(it was denser than I was expecting and I didn't spend any time optimizing the image, this is an average of probably 32 images)


----------



## palinurus (6 Aug 2021)

It's hard to resist putting stuff in the X-ray machine at work and having a nosey.


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Oct 2021)

Here's my most recent purchase:




It's an AddiesDive pilot watch, with sterile dial. Ordered it with a bracelet, but now has a more wearable tropic rubber strap. The bracelet was a real pig to remove. Broke the springbar tool, fingers getting raw, so introduced it to the angle grinder, and that persuaded it to behave. Doubt I'd get a job in a jewellers using this technique. These Chinese homages are real bargains - all stainless 316, NH35 movement, saphire crystal, screw in crown and caseback, all for 48 quid delivered. I like the idea of a pilot watch with some characteristics of a diver - could be very useful:

'This is your captain speaking. Today, I'm wearing a watch rated to a depth of 200M. So, sit back, relax and enjoy the flight'


----------



## Drzdave58 (20 Oct 2021)

My ultra thin Tissot 4mm


----------



## deaninkl (9 Nov 2021)

RoMeR said:


> A posh Casio
> View attachment 597445


My son is a pilot, on graduation his mother wanted to buy him a Breitling or similar pilots watch... he just laughed at her and showed her his "Pilots Watch" and politely explained to her that 99% of pilots wear a casio when working, and a few fashionistas will swop the casio for a Breitling or Tag etc etc. when leaving the plane to show off..... finally she gave up trying to get him to wear a "proper" watch... but his dad has convinced him to get a day watch... the Seiko Turtle....


----------



## FrankCrank (3 Dec 2021)

Early Xmas pressie, from me to me. Got myself a NTTD Bond homage in the 11:11 Ali sale. Yet to see the movie - his has a mesh strap, but heard they snag the hairs a bit. This one has a rubber strap and deployment clasp - better suited to the climate:





It's an automatic - shaken, not stirred


----------



## Drzdave58 (18 Dec 2021)

FrankCrank said:


> Early Xmas pressie, from me to me. Got myself a NTTD Bond homage in the 11:11 Ali sale. Yet to see the movie - his has a mesh strap, but heard they snag the hairs a bit. This one has a rubber strap and deployment clasp - better suited to the climate:
> View attachment 620332
> 
> It's an automatic - shaken, not stirred


How do you like the watch Frank? Any issues with it?


----------



## FrankCrank (18 Dec 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> How do you like the watch Frank? Any issues with it?


No issues - think it's a great watch, and great value. Even the strap is a keeper, the rubber suits it well. 
Would certainly recommend it, although you'll probably get stung for import duties, something that doesn't affect us here.


----------



## Gunk (18 Dec 2021)

SydZ said:


> View attachment 622729
> 
> Haven’t got round to setting the date on it today 😂.



Stunning


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Jan 2022)

Here's mine. It's cheap and cheerful but keeps really good time and easy to see.
It cost £30 from Argos and is slim enough to fit under my long sleeved cycling jacket
Its a field watch Lorus Luminbrite and after a few seconds of day light it glows insanely bright with its luminous painted face


----------



## Sharky (20 Jan 2022)

Here is my Swiss Army watch. Had it for about 20 years now. Not an expensive watch, got it in the Jan sales for about £70.

Wore it for about 5 years until the battery ran out. Took it to countless shops for a replacement battery, but none of them could take the back off. They offered to send it to their workshop for £35 and at the time thought it a bit too much, so stopped wearing it.

But last week thought I would try again, so took it round our local Bluewater shopping centre. Came across a stand in the middle of the walk routes called Watch Surgery. Never expected them to be able to change the battery, but amazingly, they had all the Rolex type tools and in 10 mins, they had the back off and replaced the battery. Not only that, they put on a new strap And transferred the buckle, which had the Swiss Army name on it, to the new strap.

Really pleased and is now back on my wrist.









So can really recommend this place


----------



## CXRAndy (20 Jan 2022)




----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2022)




----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Jan 2022)

On the subject of watches I'm enjoying my new Casio Edifice solar at the moment. It does however lose around 2 seconds a week (sad I know for even being that geeky) in checking it..
I was just wondering how accurate are your watches.
At the present rate ,it looks like mine will be -10 seconds a month


----------



## Kingfisher101 (22 Jan 2022)

These are what I'm wearing at the moment.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Mar 2022)

A present from my wife after a promotion at work


----------



## shep (9 Mar 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> A present from my wife after a promotion at work
> 
> View attachment 634548


Hairy bastard!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (9 Mar 2022)

shep said:


> Hairy bastard!


I'm Scottish, it's my winter plumage.


----------



## shep (9 Mar 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> I'm Scottish, it's my winter plumage.


And typically Ginger. 😁


----------



## MichaelW2 (7 Apr 2022)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> A present from my wife after a promotion at work
> 
> View attachment 634548


Why does a police dog need a Panerai?


----------



## robrinay (7 Apr 2022)

*Bought this 1950’s Tudor Oysterdate for £18 on a car boot about 20 years ago. I gladly paid an extra £85 to my ‘watchman’ to have the crown replaced as the original wouldn’t screw down. *


----------



## Drzdave58 (8 May 2022)

Just made a trade for this Tissot.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2022)

Treated myself this week:


----------



## Bonefish Blues (8 Jul 2022)

Way cooler than a Monaco 😊


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Jul 2022)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Way cooler than a Monaco 😊


Thanks, I agree - less expensive than one too.


----------

